# My tiny collection



## Jayedyn (Mar 23, 2006)

Eyeshadows:

Bronze
Cranberry
Naked Lunch
Antiqued
Creme de violet
Surreal
Swish
Era
Tilt
Petalescent
Honey Lust
Sketch
Vex
Satin Taupe

Select Cover up
Select Foundation

Brush 266


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 24, 2006)

im sure that the collection will be getting bigggerrrrr in few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ..anyway how do u find about Creme de violet??


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

A very good selection of e/s! Don't think I've got any of those, and many are very popular!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the variety of eyeshadows, how about some greens?   :roll:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, very good selection of eye shadows.  I was going to say the same thing before I saw it was posted.  Those are great colors to start with!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

nice, i bet it'll grow more


----------

